# My new flute



## Daniel

Woa, I got mail today and it was ..... my ordered flute! :wub: Yes I want to study the flute a bit, so I bought one. I was really excited taking it to my hands firstly! It lies good in hands, and the fingerings are similiar in many matters to the recorder's ones (as I can play them, it is not too difficult), some are rather different, yes, but main structure of fingering is easy to learn. The most difficult is the blow technique! Maybe you can give me some tips, baroque_flute? 

I don't want to get a flutist or something, it is just for my pleasure and then I learn more about the technique. I will buy me a clarinet in about half a year I hope.


----------



## baroque flute

A new flute? Congratulations!  
Yes, the blowing is the hardest thing about the flute. Here is a link that might be helpful:
http://www.markshep.com/flute/index.html#FAQ

I started by making a low "G". It is probably the easiest note to make a good sound on, with low "F" and "A" being next. (The lowest octave on the flute).

Let me know if you have more questions.


----------



## 009

> *Yes I want to study the flute a bit, so I bought one. *


I remembered this was one of the many things I wanted to learn years ago... :lol: 
Let us know how it goes. :lol: Happy experimenting!


----------



## Quaverion

I also wanted, once, to study flute. I bought one from my next door neighbor and never took it out.


----------



## Nox

...Congrats!!! You'll luv the flute...

My daughter is putting the flute on the backburner to pursue the oboe...but she doesn't want to give it up completely...so I suggested she play all her oboe music on the flute as well...just so she doesn't loose too much ground while she focuses on the oboe...


----------



## becky

Congratulations on getting your flute. That was an instrument I was interested in once upon a time. I never managed to get any noise out of one until I was 19 and blew for a very long time.


----------



## Daniel

Thank you all ...after the first two days, I must say, I can play 2 octaves now and they sound ok. (I hope ). I will take some violin repertoire and exercises also for flute (of course not too low one), so I will have additional stuff, and I will get a book soon. Now just exprimentating, and it is really really wounderful. The tone is so special and personal.

@baroque: thanks for the tips, and the great link, and be sure, I will bother you with asking in future!


----------



## 009

> *@baroque: thanks for the tips, and the great link, and be sure, I will bother you with asking in future! *


I'm glad u ask questions...I can make use of the chance and learn as well. It's interesting reading those QandA in this forum. So, Daniel...keep asking :lol: and Baroque, keep answering!!! :lol: 
Never too old to learn! :lol:


----------



## Daniel

Got the book today, will let you know my progesses...but now I am too tired to write or practise anything...


----------



## Nox

What flute did you buy (brand?).


----------



## Daniel

Not a great marque, because I don't have that much money  ...my budget is really limited.


----------



## Nox

Did you look at used ones? My daughter's student flute was only $250 (it was built in the 1970s...)...and we were lucky...a very nice student instrument ...still in great shape...


----------



## 009

Hey Daniel , what song you'll like to play most on yr flute?
If I can play effortlessly on the flute, I'll like to learn Binderie.


----------



## Nox

...heh...love Bach's Badinerie :wub:...I have a violin version (only Grade 3-4 - so easily managable)...my teacher loves it too...it's our main focus at the moment...(and the Seitz...)...

...so now that I have all the notes memorized...we're working on fingerings and bowings...and once I get that figured out...we'll work on getting it to play to speed...I love Lara St. John's version of it (Re:Bach)...

...yes Daniel...you should try it...


----------



## Daniel

I would have answered also Badinerie....it is only awesome....and I even tried it how far I can remember it from brain! I have the score though...but where...hm....I must find it.

Other pieces I would love to play: C.P.E. Bach's flute concertos!


----------



## 009

And also Bach's sicilienna for flute and harpsichord. That is also really lovely.


----------

